# DVD about sharpening Japanese Knifes



## Tony Geldolf (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I sent you about ten mails and asked you the price for your DVD and delivery to Belgium. I think you did not received my mails!
Is it possible to get your DVD in Belgium (Europe) and what is the price?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Tony,
I'm sorry about that but I don't recall getting the emails. Non the less, the shipping to anywhere in the world is FREE, that would include Belgium. 

You can order it *HERE*

Thanks for your inquiry,
Dave


----------



## Tony Geldolf (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Dave,

If I want to learn and exercice sharpening Japanese knifes with your DVD, which kind a Japanese knifes to I need to buy?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Tony, you should ask this last question *HERE*. These guys will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Tony Geldolf (Oct 29, 2011)

If I want to learn and exercice sharpening Japanese knifes with the DVD "The Art of Knife Sharpening DVD 2-Disc". Which kind of Japanese knifes do I need to exercice following the DVD?


----------



## MadMel (Oct 30, 2011)

You can use any knives. German/French/Japanese. Gyuto/Chef's, Petty/Paring etc. Just note that certain steels can take lower sharpening angles then others.


----------



## Peco (Oct 30, 2011)

Tony Geldolf said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I sent you about ten mails and asked you the price for your DVD and delivery to Belgium. I think you did not received my mails!
> Is it possible to get your DVD in Belgium (Europe) and what is the price?



I sent a mail a while back too asking about content - actually gave up since I got no reply. Funny that the two of us experienced the same thing


----------



## Tony Geldolf (Oct 31, 2011)

I ordered a &#8220;DVD 2-Disc Set by Dave&#8221;.

I received from [email protected] the confirmation:

Thank you for your order. Your order number is 5274, placed 10/30/2011 at 6:29AM.

I sent a reply:
*Please make an invoice mentioning our VAT-number 
BE 0832.174.282.*
I think that the message did not arrived.

Can you give the message to Dave to do the necessary.

Thank you
Tony Geldolf


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Tony,
I'm sorry for directing you to the other forum for advice but I thought that you were looking for knife purchasing recommendations. This is my mistake.

I have merged your thread from the other forum with this one that you started before so as to keep it all in one place within my sub forum. I realize that this has become confusing, my apologies.


Now with regards to your email you sent, I did not receive it, however even if I did I do not understand what you're asking of me. I received your DVD order but the issue of mentioning your VAT number is confusing to me as I've never been asked to do this nor have I seen a space on the paperwork that asked for this information. I will hold this order until I here from you on this.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 31, 2011)

Peco said:


> I sent a mail a while back too asking about content - actually gave up since I got no reply. Funny that the two of us experienced the same thing


 
Sorry for this Peco, I have no explanation here.

Never the less, you can see *the product description & images* for your answer.


----------



## Rottman (Oct 31, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Now with regards to your email you sent, I did not receive it, however even if I did I do not understand what you're asking of me. I received your DVD order but the issue of mentioning your VAT number is confusing to me as I've never been asked to do this nor have I seen a space on the paperwork that asked for this information. I will hold this order until I here from you on this.
> 
> Dave


 
Dave, if you run a business in the EU you'll receive a VAT number that is used to identify your business. If you import something where you're expected to pay duty and VAT this number is required to reclaim these expenses later on. That's why it is usually stated on international invioces etc.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 31, 2011)

Rottman said:


> Dave, if you run a business in the EU you'll receive a VAT number that is used to identify your business. If you import something where you're expected to pay duty and VAT this number is required to reclaim these expenses later on. That's why it is usually stated on international invioces etc.


 

Thank you, this helps a lot.


----------



## Tony Geldolf (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Dave,
If you put our VAT-number on the invoice we can withdraw the amount of the VAT from the Belgian Ministry of Finance.
If it is a problem to you, you can omit it, because the amount is small.
Regards
Tony


----------



## Tony Geldolf (Nov 3, 2011)

It is strange but I sent already an answer and I dont see it in this thread.
For the second time: if you mention our VAT-number on the invoice we can redraw the VAT from the ministry of finance. If it is a problem for you, you can omit it, because it is not a great amount.


----------



## Tony Geldolf (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry again, but I have to learn to work with the site. I had not seen that there was a second page.


----------

